# freevrrpd not working at all



## vinz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello,

I'm used to freevrrpd 0.9.3 that you find on older FreeBSD. Today I'm upgrading a box to a new one with FreeBSD8.2 AMD64, and the new version of freevrrpd is 1.0 (net/freevrrpd). I'm configuring a simple router for now.

The old 0.9.3 was very simple (IP/MAC alias on physical interface) but did the job. Today I cannot get the 1.0 working. Virtual interfaces are correctly created, but I'm not able to ping them or to forward anything through them.

I have the require netgraph modules loaded:


```
[root@ ~]# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   18 0xffffffff80100000 c9fe20   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80da0000 4960     ng_bridge.ko
 3    6 0xffffffff80da5000 14dd8    netgraph.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff80dba000 2e58     ng_eiface.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff80dbd000 42e8     ng_ether.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff80e22000 1bc2     ng_socket.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff80e24000 6de      ng_ipfw.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff80e25000 ca6e     ipfw.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff80e32000 b1da     libalias.ko
```
I have a dual homed box with IP configured on interfaces:


```
em1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
	ether 00:50:56:87:00:6b
	inet 192.168.12.70 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.12.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
	status: active
em2: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
	ether 00:50:56:87:00:6c
	inet 192.168.13.70 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.13.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
	status: active
```
I have this very simple freevrrpd.conf:


```
[VRID]
serverid=5
interface=em1
addr=192.168.12.71/24
priority=200
spanningtreelatency=0
monitoredcircuits=yes
MCClearErrorsCount=3600
password=blah
vridsdep=6

[VRID]
serverid=6
interface=em2
addr=192.168.13.71/24
priority=200
carriertimeout=10
spanningtreelatency=0
monitoredcircuits=yes
MCClearErrorsCount=3600
password=blah
vridsdep=5
```
After freevrrpd is launched, virtual interfaces seem OK:


```
ngeth0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=28<VLAN_MTU,JUMBO_MTU>
	ether 00:00:5e:00:01:05
	inet 192.168.12.71 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.12.255
ngeth1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=28<VLAN_MTU,JUMBO_MTU>
	ether 00:00:5e:00:01:06
	inet 192.168.13.71 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.13.255
```
I have another box on the 192.168.12/0 subnet. This box is able to ping 192.168.12.70 (the real IP of em1) but is not able to ping 192.168.12.71 (ngeth0 virtual IP for em1). The arp table shows the correct virtual MAC for 192.168.12.71. What's more, and that's my main problem, I'm not able to forward anything throught ngethx interfaces.

Of course: 


```
net.inet.ip.forwarding: 1
```

And the firewall is open:

```
00100 allow ip from any to any
65535 deny ip from any to any
```
I have Googled again and again, RTFM and so on. I can't figure out why this is not working.

Any help would be appreciate.

Regards.


----------



## vinz (Dec 20, 2011)

*Vmware lab issue*

Hello,

I just realized that my current lab is a Vmware ESXi 4.1 host, and by default promiscious is disabled on virtual switches, and this prevents interface aliasing. As I'm using several interfaces from the same VM within the same vswitch(but different vlans), I cannot activate it because this produces loops.

I was trying to reproduce a freevrrpd migration issue that I have on a physical host in a virtual lab. It seems I'll be obliged to get back on the physical host. I'll tell you more this week.


----------

